# ACP EXAMS - anybody have copies of the practice exams?



## ajisaff

Hi all,

a couple of us at my local fd are taking the EMR course through St John Ambulance, and would like to see copies of the ACP exam without having to pay a ridiculous fee to take the d&mn things ONCE, when three of us are in the course... anybody know where we can get copies for free? we volunteers dont get paid much, and we're cheap!


----------



## ABEMS

Alberta College of paramedics does not provide or release copies of their exam to the general public. you should ask your school to provide you with a practice test. any other questions give me a shout.


----------



## ajisaff

The Alberta College of paramedics charge $29.95 for the practice exams, you just have to register and logon.  It just ticks me off that they charge to do the 5 practice tests ONCE, and you can only see them for 4 months.  that means 90 bucks for the three of us to try out the tests... St. John Ambulance doesn't have copies of them, as they are not the same affiliation.  Was just hoping someone had downloaded them...


----------



## InsidiousStealth

ajisaff said:


> The Alberta College of paramedics charge $29.95 for the practice exams, you just have to register and logon.  It just ticks me off that they charge to do the 5 practice tests ONCE, and you can only see them for 4 months.  that means 90 bucks for the three of us to try out the tests... St. John Ambulance doesn't have copies of them, as they are not the same affiliation.  Was just hoping someone had downloaded them...



You can pay for practice exams online??? Where ? Can you explain how to do this i haven't ever seen that and im really interested.

Also give me a shout if you need help I passed EMR ACP in may and am currently in EMT


----------



## ajisaff

yup... here's the link

http://moodle.emsalberta.com/course/category.php?id=10

I have done my EMR before, through EMP canada, which is a totally different system.  BC doesn't require you to do a separate paramedic academy test until you ARE at the acp or pcp level, so doing one at EMR level is totally bizarre to me.... 
the course costs me 1200 bucks, but i have to pay another 700 for the exam?  seems like a ridiculous amount to pay when i can certify as a medic in BC and then just come and work in Alberta... stupid hoops for jumping through, but since the fire department is paying for the whole thing, not me personally, i guess i can't grimble all that much.

did you actually find any questions out of your scope on the ACP test?? was it multiple guess, or the stupid wording that my emr workbook has??


----------



## InsidiousStealth

ajisaff said:


> yup... here's the link
> 
> http://moodle.emsalberta.com/course/category.php?id=10
> 
> I have done my EMR before, through EMP canada, which is a totally different system.  BC doesn't require you to do a separate paramedic academy test until you ARE at the acp or pcp level, so doing one at EMR level is totally bizarre to me....
> the course costs me 1200 bucks, but i have to pay another 700 for the exam?  seems like a ridiculous amount to pay when i can certify as a medic in BC and then just come and work in Alberta... stupid hoops for jumping through, but since the fire department is paying for the whole thing, not me personally, i guess i can't grimble all that much.
> 
> did you actually find any questions out of your scope on the ACP test?? was it multiple guess, or the stupid wording that my emr workbook has??



Wow if i knew about that link i would have used it....is there no EMT ones???

I found a couple that appeared to be that way for sure but you had to read it VERY carefully....

I find with ACP they try and trick you so just read your questions carefully and if youre stumped on one DON"T waste time with it just move onto something else cause that 2 hours goes by way faster then you think

One of the questions i had was something along the lines of.

Your hospital dispatcher has told you to start an IV on a patient youre about to transport what do you do?

and it had a bunch of IV answers like TKVO 80 ml/hour etc and one that was like ask to send a nurse with you

At first that one tripped me out insanely cause it was my second question on the test and i almost paniced but i just left it and went on and came back over it and was like ahhhh i see what they did...they tried to trick me

You just really have to read it....cause they may APPEAR to be out of scope but in reality they aren't....be sure to research your health disciplines act or at least know what it is...theres a few that are good to have a basic idea of what they are but i cant remember the other ones 

Anyways if you know any other EMT ones post them! that would be dope


----------



## O2BAMedic

*Try these*

www.emtreview.com

These have those hard questions.  The online help is geared to the US NREMT but the tips are good and the questions in the review program are also pretty hard.


----------



## MatrixEd

*EMR Practice Exams*

Hi All,

I just want to clarify a few things. 

First, the practice exams are not supplied by the Alberta College of Paramedics, they have been supplied by a former examiner and instructor who wanted to give everyone the best chance at passing the exam the first time. 

The fee that is charged for the exams barely covers the cost of hosting and maintaining the site. We have moved to a new server and just lowered the cost of the exams to $19.95 (Includes GST).

The purpose of the exams is to help you study not to give you the answers to the exams.


----------



## firetender

*Warning! Directed to all.*

*Please do not speak of copyright violation through this Forum!*



ABEMS said:


> Alberta College of paramedics does not provide or release copies of their exam to the general public. you should ask your school to provide you with a practice test. any other questions give me a shout.



That's enough information for me to make this call.

As stated, the OP was seeking to get material at no cost to further his/her studies. If there is any evidence that doing so would violate the legal copyright of an institution or author, it cannot be allowed on this Forum.

_*Please be respectful of the rights of others if you ask for something here.

*_*THREAD CLOSED!*


----------

